# Waterloo Guitars - share your experiences



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

I would love to hear from anyone who has checked out a Waterloo guitar. We have no dealers in Nova Scotia, but I know there are a few in Canada (Folkway, Myhre's etc). I have a great Lowden that covers most of my needs, but I'm looking for something on the other end of the spectrum. I would love to try a WL-K as I've been hearing raves about them, but I'd like to keep it under $2k! I'm thinking about picking up a WL-14X, mainly for vocal accompaniment and general old-timey goodness


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I would be glad to read/hear too...
Maybe be a comparison to some good ol Guild m-20 or Gibson L-00 if someone had the chance to do.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@faracaster has one for sale iirc.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

sambonee said:


> @faracaster has one for sale iirc.


Thanks, I saw that but it's more than I want to spend and to be honest I would prefer the non-painted version.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Wine&Vinyl said:


> Thanks, I saw that but it's more than I want to spend and to be honest I would prefer the non-painted version.


I don’t know that there has been a guitar for sale here on GC so far this year that I have ogled more than the Waterloo @faracaster is selling right now. I have to talk myself out of it every time. There’s just something about it that scratches my kitschy itch.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

JethroTech said:


> I don’t know that there has been a guitar for sale here on GC so far this year that I have ogled more than the Waterloo @faracaster is selling right now. I have to talk myself out of it every time. There’s just something about it that scratches my kitschy itch.


If I'm being honest with myself, I'm just not cool enough to rock that guitar


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

I own #53 WL14X. Rumour is Bill came by with the first batch of wl14s(two of them) to dusty strings and delivered them.

It's got an ugly Adi top on it with a T-bar.
The neck has been dead stable. 

I love the honking neck and it truly is the best blues box I've ever played.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

WonderfulRemark said:


> I own #53 WL14X. Rumour is Bill came by with the first batch of wl14s(two of them) to dusty strings and delivered them.
> 
> It's got an ugly Adi top on it with a T-bar.
> The neck has been dead stable.
> ...


Very cool! Got any pics? I've heard the early ones are more desirable because of something to do with the bridge - longer saddle, perhaps?


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

#53


----------

